
Amazon Drops Support for Full-Disk Encryption in Fire OS 5 - rpdillon
https://etherplex.org/posts/20160222-amazon-drops-device-encryption/
======
jhugg
Does Amazon have an incentive to offer FDE, or is it just a support burden for
them?

I ask, without much cynicism. How many of their customers will care? Will this
lead to a PR problem for them? My guesses are few, and probably not.

Meanwhile, if someone forgets their password and can’t get their stuff, that
could generate a lot of annoyance.

EDIT: To be clear: I value FDE personally, and use it wherever I can.

~~~
rpdillon
I'm sure it is a support burden, but perhaps no more than it is for Apple or
Google in iOS and Android.

